# Paring knife block



## Ericfg (Aug 27, 2022)

I made a block out of some end-grain jatoba and oak with walnut spacers.
It's about 6.5 inches by 6.5" x 3.25 wide and weighs a solid 4 pounds.
I basically wiped out my medium to fine sandpaper collection polishing this. Finished at either 1500 or 2k grit. Am currently wiping it with mineral oil, and I bought some bee's wax from a local beekeeper and plan on using a wax/oil finish for it.
I took a ton of images during this build but I don't want to spam the forum since I've been posting almost every day whilst on vacation.
So here it is. It rests atop some of the original cutting board that provided the material for the build.




Two more images and I'll stop spamming.







I'm using "Everbuilt" clear bumpers as feet. Bought the local big-box hardware store. They're great but the adhesive is not strong enough and they slide around on the (un-oiled, initially) bottom. I think I'm gonna try to take off the adhesive with acetone and if I don't dissolve the bumpers in the process reattached them with CV glue. I also bought self-adhesive felt feet but they slide on the counter-top quite easily.


----------

